
The buying binge is over (will it impact ad market and startups?) - nickb
http://money.cnn.com/2007/10/15/news/economy/colvin_buyingbinge.fortune/index.htm
======
dpapathanasiou
Robert Shiller was talking about this too, yesterday:
[http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/business/july-
dec07/jitters_1...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/business/july-
dec07/jitters_10-16.html) (scroll down to the part starting "Public confidence
in the economy").

